# Neatsfoot oil , water proofing boots?



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Anyone use neatsfoot oil to water proof an treat leather boots.Mine were still water proof last year but this is going on there 4th year and i figure it's time to do something with them.What do you use.


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

I work outside all day long, and can't afford to have wet feet. The product I've found to do the best job all around (water proofing, leather care, period of time between applications) is Sno-Seal. I've tried many other products, and none of them compare.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

sno seal here also.every couple weeks as needed.I put it on and heat the boot and work it in ,it is a pain in the ass but I like dry feet,,


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

sno seal? is that like mink oil.I'd always used mink oil in the past but was told about the neatsfoot oil and wanted to see if anyone else has used oil.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I use mink oil. I just slathered it on my boots last night.
Here is an interesting article from the sno seal website;

http://www.atsko.com/articles/footware/boot-care.html


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Lanolin is also good for waterproofing. Also use it on new baseball mitts to soften them up.


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

i used it many years ago, before there was mink oil or sno-seal. it works pretty good from what i remember.


----------

